# Slammed!



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet!!!  I love the beans too!  Can't wait to try the grits pie next time I come through.  

Tell Bob about my website, maybe he'll stop by and say hi.
Is he still doing the PBS thing, or is he doing another book?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice article...


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 12, 2007)

Good article.  I'm going to be in Charlotte the first of next week... I guess I'd better be prepared to fight the crowds for Tuesday lunch.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2007)

How nice, you do an interview with these hacks and no podcast for me???  SHAME ON YOU! [smilie=poke.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How nice, you do an interview with these hacks and no podcast for me???  SHAME ON YOU! [smilie=poke.gif]



You go where the audience is.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2007)




----------

